# عند اقدامك اجثو (لقداسه البابا )



## ميرنا (26 يناير 2006)




----------



## remon_533 (8 فبراير 2006)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## ميرنا (8 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسى يا ريمون على مرورك *


----------



## ك. حامي الايمان (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عند اقداك اجثو (لقداسه البابا )*

رائع جدا جدا ياميرنا بس انا عاوز طلب ممكن تقوليلي جبتي القصيدة دي منين علشان عاوز اقرأ بقيتها
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## rania-grg (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عند اقداك اجثو (لقداسه البابا )*

*جميل جدا......ربنا يعوض تعبك.*


----------



## تي اورو (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عند اقداك اجثو (لقداسه البابا )*

قصيده جامده جدا يا ترى المصدر ايه و فين بقيتها


----------



## ميرنا (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عند اقداك اجثو (لقداسه البابا )*

يجماعه ده جزىء من قصيده عتاب الى الله لقداسه البابا ​


----------



## bnt elra3y (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عند اقداك اجثو (لقداسه البابا )*

حلوة اوى ياميرنا القصيدة دى ربنا يباركك ويبارك فى عمر البابا شنودة


----------



## ميرنا (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عند اقداك اجثو (لقداسه البابا )*

*هذا الشعر ألقاه قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث فى محاضرة بعنوان "حوار مع الله"*​



*عند أقدامك أجثو كلما لاقيت ضغنا *​*

بين أحضانك أغفو فى إشتياقٍ كيوحنا ​ 
لى عتاب فاستمعنى و أمل يا رب أذنا ​ 
أرضك الفضلى التى إزدادت على الأفلاك حسنا ​ 
إستبيحت، إستذلت، لم تعد أهلاً لسكنى​*
*عظة " حوار مع الله " كاملة **هنا *
Username:  www.copticnet.com
Password:  copticnet​


----------



## nadora (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عند اقداك اجثو (لقداسه البابا )*

انا بشكرك كتير لاني لفيت عليها كتير وملقتهاش ياريت لو لها بقيه تبعتيها


----------

